# Loud sneezing, very light squeaking noise?



## sugar&spice_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I've had two rats for about three days now. They seemed to have been doing great, up until this morning.
When one of my rats came to the cage to greet me, I noticed at very light sqeuaking noise. It seemed to match the pattern of her breathing.
It's not constant, it only happens every once in a while. And its EXTREMELY quiet. I'm terrified she might be weazing.
Also, I've noticed a bit of loud sneezing. It seems like maybe a little louder than their "regular" sneeze. It doesn't happen often, it's just a little more harsh sounding than usual.
She's eating, drinking and playing normally. But I'm terrified she might have a UTI or something, and I don't want to catch it too late.
I just recently lost a rat due to a respirtory infection he had inquired before I even got him. I treated him the best I could with antibiotics, but I think his condition was too deep in his chest when we got him to be helped.
I really can't go through that again. Should I give it a couple days and see if it gets worse? Or would it be too late by then?
I'm so scared right now


----------



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

It's best to catch them early. Tuesday I noticed my rat, Iris, was squeaking the same way yours is. It kinda sounded like she was whistling when she breathed but not every time. Yesterday she sounded like a turkey when she breathed, but not always. I took her to the vet today and she has an upper respiratory infection that the vet says may have just reached her lungs, because she can sorta hear it in her lungs but not much. She proscribed baytril and I'm about to give her her first dose. Iris has also been shaking her body today like a dog does when they are shaking water off and the vet said that she could be doing that because of the congestion in her nose. My appointment was $73 total, which in the scope of things isn't to bad, I don't think. I am a worry wort and the second I noticed her whistling like that I freaked out. If you can afford it, I would say better be safe than sorry.


----------



## sugar&spice_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm just really confused because now she isnt doing it at all? Is it possible that maybe it could be a sound she makes when she gets excited? Like I said, the only time I heard her make the sound was in the morning when I first went up to the cage and let her out.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

My female & ONLY my female does make little "sounds" when she gets excited. I don't wanna tell you your's is just making sounds and not sick cuz I don't know that, but just keep a close eye on her.
I hope she is fine


----------



## sugar&spice_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, it's kind of crazy! I think I've come to the conclusion that it's a sound she makes when she's excited.
I only hear her make the sound under two circumstances: as soon as she wakes up and I come to the cage to play with her, and when shes on the ground and exploring. I've listened to her sleeping, cleaning herself - nothing.
I've noticed quite a bit of sneezing, but I heard that's common with rats in new surrooundings.


----------

